
WashYaSelf.com - Dealing with a smelly person - cacahead
https://www.washyaself.com
======
jsalit
This is awesome! Made me think of this Del song [1]. And I agree with others,
that logo is fantastic :D

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0xDGXotGIE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0xDGXotGIE)

~~~
cacahead
ha! I hadn't heard that one before. Maybe I can get the rights for the next
video. Thanks for the feedback!

------
nikolay
Hmmm, the foul smell comes from bacteria, and when you skin microbiota is out
of balance. "Washing" kills all bacteria. There are new solutions that keep
probiotic bacteria intact.

------
pavornyoh
I don't know what to think of this honestly. How and why did you come up with
this idea?

~~~
cacahead
I witnessed a situation at my office where an asshole called out a co-worker
for his body odor.

------
theworstshill
The logo cracked me up. Love it.

~~~
cacahead
Thanks! :)

------
chubalub
Does it come with Sanskrit instructions? Just curious...

~~~
cacahead
It's a feature request.

